# www.co2-canisters.com



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

has anyone used this website before? im really interested in buying a jbj regulator from them, the price is perfect and shipping isn't too bad

so far its the cheapest ive seen from anyone but im kinda scared of it being too good to be true. has anybody had any experience? does the site look legit?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

lol yeah its legit, paypal backs it so youre safe :thumbsup:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

oh yeah, did you buy a co2 tank yet? check out micromatic.com for them. they have a distributor in FL so shipping is cheap and very fast


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

oh awesome, i've been dying for a regulator for a while and i've finally saved enough money to buy one. i guess i'll order from them soon.

oh and the tank. nice website, good prices too. but i think i'll order it from orlando, he lives like 10 mins away from my dorm room so i won't have to wait on shipping. sweet!!


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

Picked up my 5# can off them.. ships really really fast!!


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

Paypal wont back them if they sent you somthing. Even if it is broken on arrival, paypal wont back. I found that out that paypal only backs your purchase if it is from ebay after being scammed by a member of this site(shipped broken light bulbs)


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

monkeyruler90 said:


> has anyone used this website before? im really interested in buying a jbj regulator from them, the price is perfect and shipping isn't too bad
> 
> so far its the cheapest ive seen from anyone but im kinda scared of it being too good to be true. has anybody had any experience? does the site look legit?


I don't know and haven't checked out the price of the JBJ reg but GLA is located right in Florida and SuMo is on the east coast. Both are active here and have great regs and outstanding TLC service.

Duh, GLA is located in Gainesville!


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

Lnb said:


> I don't know and haven't checked out the price of the JBJ reg but GLA is located right in Florida and SuMo is on the east coast. Both are active here and have great regs and outstanding TLC service.
> 
> Duh, GLA is located in Gainesville!


yeah, im getting some other stuff from GLA but as far as the regulators go they're a bit pricey. The cheapest one is $149.99
co2-canisters.com has the jbj, which i've researched is a good model, at $81.99. kinda a big difference for a poor college student. 
i placed my order last week and i'll update the results once i get it.


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

monkeyruler90 said:


> yeah, im getting some other stuff from GLA but as far as the regulators go they're a bit pricey. The cheapest one is $149.99
> co2-canisters.com has the jbj, which i've researched is a good model, at $81.99. kinda a big difference for a poor college student.
> i placed my order last week and i'll update the results once i get it.


You're right! You can always upgrade later on.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

allright, my regulator came in today, it had the bubble counter and everything. it looks great, im going to get my tank in a few days and try it out. 

great shipping, great prices,great customer service. I'd definitely recommend this site.


----------

